# Food Safety



## ماهر عيون (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اقدم لكم اليوم ملف خاص بالسلامه فى الطعام ارجو ان يكون مفيد للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر على الملف


----------



## محمود البشير (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر على الملف


----------



## محمد معن (17 أكتوبر 2008)

Goooooood Man


----------



## باداود سعيد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور أخ ماهر على هذا المجهود 
*​*
*


----------



## ماهر عيون (26 يناير 2009)

لقد رأيت استكمال هذا الموضوع لما تفشى بيننا اليوم من امراض ناتجه عن سوء التعامل مع الغذاء
وستجدون على هذا الرابط عرض تقديمى مهم باللغه العربيه
http://www.foodsafetysite.com/resources/ppt/ArabicServSafe/ARPlan227-240.ppt.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (26 يناير 2009)

عرض تقديمي متميز احسست عند عرضه اننا بوادي والعالم والعلم بوادي اخر
حيث كان لي تجربة مريرة باحدي شركات الاغذية العلامة التي تولي ادرتها مجموعة من الافاقين الذين مبداهم ان الغش شطارة وفهلوة 
اتعلمون ايها الاخوة
لايوجد بمصر كلها زيت ذرة صافى كل الموجود مضروب بزيت عباد الشمس
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## Yousef Abuazza (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك , واطلب الإذن من الأخ ماهر جزاه الله خيرا بالسماح لي بنسخ هذا العرض القيم


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ossammov (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بكم ونصركم على الكافرين


----------



## sof-yahia (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و:14: إنشاء الله ننتصر على فلسطين


----------

